# Cory catfish eggs



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, please move if its not.
So this morning I got up and the lone cory catfish in the 10gallon tank had laid eggs all over the bottom of the filter. Are these eggs viable eggs? They are translucent with small white dots in the center of the eggs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't have a male in the tank, no they won't be. If you want to try having cory babies I would suggest adding a couple more of the same kind into the tank, She would be happier anyway with company.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you know what might have caused her to lay the eggs? only thing that happened lately is that the heater got unplugged causing the tempurate to drop, and then plugged back in, and then a few days later the tank was cleaned. and now eggs. I've hever had a fish lay eggs before.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A lot of cories will lay eggs when there is a temp drop in the water, it simulates spawning season for them. They will lay eggs even if a male isn't present, but they won't be fertile.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, get some males and do that with the heater again


----------

